# coralife 6700K vs 50/50



## roadrunner (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm a newbie in this hobby and I'm trying to grow some plants in my 20G. I'm little confused and I was wondering what is the difference between 6700K and 50/50 and what bulb will be better option for my tank. I'm just trying to grow anubias, moss, bolbitis for now, but I would like to start growing something different. Please can you help me to choose the right lighting? Thank you.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

50/50 sounds like half actinic which is nor usuable by plants. 6700K is daylight, much better!


----------



## DeeJayA1 (Oct 7, 2011)

I like the 6700K & 10,000K combo. The pink helps the colors pop real nice.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

50/50 combo always comes free when you buy lighting. My friend use it for his planted tank and not really good.

I use 6500k-6700k bulbs.


----------



## vsci555 (Jun 19, 2013)

Dude its your choice that all the bulb is looking very attractive in the tank but i suggest to you that I like the 6700K is the best and superb...


----------

